# The degree sign Âº



## natdiamond (Nov 11, 2007)

Just for those interested, who don't already know.
This º symbol on a PC is made by holding down the alt button and typing 167 on the numbers keypad then releasing alt.

Also:
alt+0188 = ¼
alt+0189 = ½
alt+0190 = ¾

I need to use them more myself!
1¾ cups looks better than 1 3/4 cups.


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 11, 2007)

Good advise Natdiamond. I have always just done it and didn't think about telling others how. Alt 167 or alt 03258 with get the degree sign. 

Also other characters can be found in the Character Map... Start > All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > Character Map. Just click on the Character, click on select and when done click on copy then paste to the area needed. You can also see the keystroke command to get the character. 

Ô¿Ô


----------



## glued2it (Nov 11, 2007)

*Â¤Ã¸,Â¸Â¸,Ã¸Â¤ÂºaltÂºÂ¤Ã¸,Â¸Â¸,Ã¸KeysÃ¸,Â¸Â¸,Ã¸Â¤Â  ºROCKÂºÂ¤*


----------



## Deer Meat (Nov 11, 2007)

alt 0176 also makes Â°


----------



## goat (Nov 11, 2007)

All I can say is, WOW!!!


----------



## flyboys (Nov 11, 2007)

Pretty cÂºÂºl!!


----------



## meowey (Nov 11, 2007)

Does not work with my laptop keyboard.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 11, 2007)

Probably because I think you need to use the number pad to the right. If your laptop doesn't have it, then you may need to use the character map.


----------



## meowey (Nov 11, 2007)

My thoughts exactly.

Thanks!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## glued2it (Nov 11, 2007)

Try this


*Using the Numberpad on a Laptop Keyboard *

Every laptop is going to be different, but this is how my HP is set up. To use the numpad, press and hold the *FN key*, and then press the *F8* key at the top of the keyboard. You can tell it's the F8 key because of the small number pad icon, and when it is activated, the numbad icon on the top left of the keyboard is lit . Your keyboard layout may be different, but this might at least give you a clue where to look. The numbers are in the center of the keyboard.
To use this function for a copyright symbol, activate the numpad and then hold the *alt key* while typing 0169: © When you release the alt key your copyright sign appears.

My toshiba laptop has a keypad. I hope this helps!


EDIT:

I forgot to mention to try to hold the fn key down then do the alt + numbers on the aplphabetic keypad( basicly skip the f8 step)


----------



## meowey (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks glued2it.  It was not exactly as you described, but I held the Fn key and touched the num lock key and then held Alt, typed 176 using the "number pad" and released Alt and look what magically appeared.

º


Thanks!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## glued2it (Nov 11, 2007)

*'☼Â¿♫♠╬░./\SWEET !/\.░╬♠Â¿♫☼'*


----------



## moltenone (Nov 11, 2007)

thats awesome i learned something new thanks!!!!!


Mark


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 11, 2007)

think ill just stick with deg.i just figured out where the any key was


----------



## crownovercoke (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm still trying to find that darn "any key"


----------



## porkbutt (Nov 12, 2007)

Just tryin' it out... 230º... COOL!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 12, 2007)

OK, I feel completely computer illiterate now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thanks


----------



## walking dude (Nov 12, 2007)

problem is, with those of us that has to use 2 people to start the computer (one to pop the clutch while the other one pushes), there is no character map in win98se


d88de


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 12, 2007)

Okay so where's the number lock key on a laptop? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





not like I will remember all those numbers


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 12, 2007)

Dude it should be as I listed it above (even for 98)- Character Map... Start > Programs > Accessories > System Tools > Character Map

If you don't have it I wouldn't worry about it... you don't have Windows security updates either.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 12, 2007)

I think I'll just copy paste from words character map when think to do it


----------



## wavector (Nov 12, 2007)

The "Alt" key is locate on the left side of the space bar right next to it.

http://tlt.its.psu.edu/suggestions/i...s/codealt.html


----------



## richtee (Nov 12, 2007)

Advanced computer <mac> users:

Option Shift 8 =Â°

There are fractions here somewhere too, but I don't bother. Given my engineering background, I guess I should use 1.25, 1.5, 1.75, 1.666, etc. Think I will, just to make folk think a bit


----------



## flagriller (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks, I never knew that.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for this thread... very helpful!


----------



## jts70 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Rich, I to use only the mighty MAC. Just loaded LEopard man is it sweet!!

Not working Rich? 888888888888 hmmmm


----------



## richtee (Nov 12, 2007)

Â°   Hmmm  might be yer charcter set?


----------

